# i cant find text editor in fixit console



## sowanted (Dec 20, 2010)

Please help me I changed my /boot/defaults/loader.conf file and now wont boot the server. so I want to rechange this file for susscessfully opening.

Please help me


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 20, 2010)

vi will rescue you (Don't tell me you don't know how to use vi!)
/rescue/vi 

And why the heck did you change /boot/defaults/loader.conf? It's plain wrong.
You should edit /boot/loader.conf which overrides /boot/defaults/loader.conf!


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 20, 2010)

does redirection work?

you can `# >loader.conf` to clear the file

ok I see you dookied the wrong file. Good life lesson =)


----------



## sowanted (Dec 21, 2010)

hi, i dont know FreeBSD well so i dont understand "/rescue/vi" this. i know vi,pico,nano,ee etc.

but they arent work in fixit mode. 

i made mistake to change defaults/loader.conf file. but now what can i do to fix this problem.


thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 21, 2010)

My error, I though you said single user mode... then /resuce/vi would be available
If fixit mode *vi* should be available

/resuce/vi is simply full path to statically linked vi on your system (probably not available on fixit cd/dvd) (btw, this is no FreeBSD matich, it's unix basics)


----------



## sowanted (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for answer, i tryid diffirent dvd for boot and i find my loader.conf and editet so it it fixed. server is suscessfully opened. 

Thanks all.


----------

